# 4 hp 24v dc vehicle electric motor bike/pumps/gokart



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $169.04* (0 Bid)
End Date: Saturday Jun-02-2012 19:04:56 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------



## gtsupra (Apr 23, 2012)

does anyone know of a cheap controller to run this motor?


----------

